# remote control codes?



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys-

looking for codes to control my Oppo DV-981HD DVD player.

Anyone have any hints? It's not in the manual.

Also, what does the "TV/VIDEO INPUT" button on the remote do? Any way I can get it to select inputs on my TV?


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> Also, what does the "TV/VIDEO INPUT" button on the remote do? Any way I can get it to select inputs on my TV?


I have a Sony CRT HDTV and while in TV mode the TV/Video Input button cycles through the TV inputs for me. Try a different code for your TV manufacturer.

For the DVD player, did you try using the manual search where you keep pressing a button to cycle through all the codes? I have an Onkyo receiver and none of the codes listed for Onkyo worked at all for me. However, when doing the manual search, I noticed at one point the power button light on my receiver briefly toggled (it didn't turn off, like the manual suggested). I selected that code, and sure enought it works for the receiver to control vol up/down and mute, and power ON but not OFF.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah I tried code search for the Oppo. It didn't work. Well, I mean, how many codes are there? I probably hit the up button 200 times. I presume that checked them all.

As far as the "TV/VIDEO INPUT" button, that would be nice if it worked but the "TV" button doesn't light when I press this button. So it looks like the button is just not mapped or enabled. Is there some special way to turn that button on? I found the right code for the TV, and the alternate code supplied by Vizio doesn't work at all.

I just need power and input-select from my TV.

While we're at it, it sure would be nice if they would include a macro for the power button. Doesn't just about everyone want one power button to turn everything on or off?


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

When you hit the TV/Video Input button, what mode are you in? Meaning, which button lights up at the top?

To get the TV/Video button to work for my TV, I have to hit the TV button at the top first. Yeah, its a pain. I tried using the "Punch through" sequence as shown for the volume buttons, however it didn't work.

I wouldn't be surprised if there were more than 200 codes. I can't remember for sure, but I thought the remote did something to indicate you had exhausted all of the codes. Have to check the manual though.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

when I try the TV/Video Input button, it's in the TV mode. when I hit the button, none of the top buttons light. That makes me think the button is not turned on at all for some reason.

i don't recall anything in the manual saying you had used all of the codes.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Check the manual, chapter 10, page 79.

Note: The mode button for the device will flash rapidly eight times when you've scanned all the codes for that device.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

guess i'll try it again. in the meantime i emailed oppo tech support.

fwiw i love the oppo dvd player.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

I really want to buy a harmony remote and be done with it, I just can't justify spending that much on a remote though...


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah no kidding. ain't no way that's going to happen for me.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I bought a Harmony 880 back in September/October and I felt like that at first. Now, I think it's one of the best purchases I ever made. It saves so much time because I have so many components; AV/receiver, 622, HD DVD player, Blu-ray player, DVD recorder, HDMI Switch. With a push of one button, I get any of these to come up without any other input.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Right, OK I see that the other thread about the Oppo DVD code also resulted only in a suggestion for a Harmony remote.

So I take it *nobody* has found a code that will work with an Oppo DVD player?

I'm hardly likely to spend $100+ on a remote just to control one more device. I already have like 80% of what I need out of the 622's remote.

TV input select, receiver input select, and transport controls for my DVD would get me all the way there.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, if price is your major concern and you don't mind getting your hands dirty you should check out the "One For All" remotes, particularly the JP1 enabled remotes (URC9910 8-device IR/RF learning remote $36).

I have one and its a great remote. I've just been too lazy to program it for the 622. The JP1 cable I've got uses a serial port and my current computer doesn't have one. The One For All section of the RC Forums should get you all the info.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

PhantomOG said:


> Well, if price is your major concern and you don't mind getting your hands dirty you should check out the "One For All" remotes, particularly the JP1 enabled remotes (URC9910 8-device IR/RF learning remote $36).
> 
> I have one and its a great remote. I've just been too lazy to program it for the 622. The JP1 cable I've got uses a serial port and my current computer doesn't have one. The One For All section of the RC Forums should get you all the info.


Great remote. Best I have ever had. Only remote that you don't have to point at the device to make it work. It really has power and you can program it to do anything using the JP1. You can find them new on ebay for ~$25


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

JP1 uses parallel port AFAIK, not the serial port.

I have considered either reprogramming my Cinema 7 via JP1 or getting another OFA remote but the 622 remote already has all of the buttons correctly labeled and assigned for the sat tuner/dvr so life would be just much easier with a code for the Oppo DVD.

It's not worth it to me to have to replace the 622 remote with something else just to get the Oppo function in it. I'll just use two remotes. But if there was a code, I'd just enter it in and use the 622 remote. It's not about the $20, it's mostly about having a button labeled "cancel" and one labeled "info" and whatever that map exactly to what the messages on the screen are saying.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

PhantomOG said:


> I really want to buy a harmony remote and be done with it, I just can't justify spending that much on a remote though...


This one isn't too bad... it's basically a consumer version of the MX-500: URC-200. I bought it a couple of weeks ago, and it's pretty nice. the only downside is no PC-programability, but the user interface of the remote itself is good enough that it's not all that big a handicap.

http://www.remotecentral.com/urcseries/index.html

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP7115088.htm


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> JP1 uses parallel port AFAIK, not the serial port.
> 
> I have considered either reprogramming my Cinema 7 via JP1 or getting another OFA remote


Cinema 7 can't do DVR functions... I know, I've tried. It's not an upgradable remote and you need code 1005 for it, which the cinema 7 doesn't know and can't learn. 775 can control basic tuner stuff, but that's it. The 8910 can be programmed for the DVRs... I had a pretty nice profile set up for my 921 reciever.



> It's not worth it to me to have to replace the 622 remote with something else just to get the Oppo function in it. I'll just use two remotes. But if there was a code, I'd just enter it in and use the 622 remote. It's not about the $20, it's mostly about having a button labeled "cancel" and one labeled "info" and whatever that map exactly to what the messages on the screen are saying.


Cancel and info would be there on the new remote... what you wouldn't have are "Dish", Search, and some of those others odd ones.

Of course, after my 8910 died, I decided that it was too confusing for people that came over to my house that weren't familiar with it all ("Hit M1 to turn everything on. Hit M2 to turn everything off. to watch a DVD hit L2. etc") and so I replaced it with a URC-200 so that I could program macros and custom functions on buttons that are LCD-labled. it's working great.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

PhantomOG said:


> I have an Onkyo receiver and none of the codes listed for Onkyo worked at all for me. However, when doing the manual search, I noticed at one point the power button light on my receiver briefly toggled (it didn't turn off, like the manual suggested). I selected that code, and sure enought it works for the receiver to control vol up/down and mute, and power ON but not OFF.


THANK YOU!!!

You just saved the day.

:up:


----------

